# New tank for Morado!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I have been searching for the bigger size of the tank that Morado is in now. Its about 4.5 gallons,a lil bit more than that. The lfs i got him and his tank at seems to never get them in anymore. The one time i did see a big,it was broken. They had no clue when they were getting more either. 

So I found online,finally, a pet store in my own state that sells them! Best part,free shipping haha! Its 17.99 plus sales tax since its my own state hehe. Shouldnt take too long to get here...maybe end of week....Im so excited! Then I am gonna work on getting Elvis into the 5.5 glass tank that i have sitting in my kitchen lol. Just have to find a spot for it. :roll:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! I'm sure ull end up filling up the old ones with bettas, feeling bad cuz they are in smaller tanks, and starting the same thing over again! lol! Thats just what the betta bug does! You know, at petco there are 10g tanks for only $11 !


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yes im sure i will! Yeah i know i can get a 10 gallon cheap,but i have no room for more 10 gallons lol. I wish i did!! Then id split one and put two bettas in it. Ah well. I want more female bettas haha...and maybe a crowntail male...oooh...the possibilities!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! I'm going to the petstore today to get water conditioner..... I also have a cycled 2.5g with nothing in it..... what a coincidence! lol! We will if I can resist temptations or If I come back with another little betta friend! lol!  My mom says no more tanks for awhile which translates to.... Buy more tanks while Mom is out of town! lol!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haahaa! Yeah, buy more stuff while mom is out of town. Thats what I'm going to do. lol I can do pretty much what I want but I just don'ty like hearing "Oh, for crying out loud! You don't NEED another fish! What are you going to do with all of them? " Uh, take care of them. Love them. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooh hehe...hope you find one Veganchick! when i went to the lfs and was looking at the females,my mom was with me. She was like umm you want one dont you lol. I said yup!! Shes like okay where ya gonna put whats her name...I mentioned moving Elvis too shes like NOOOO my fishy!! Silly mom...


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I found 2 Halfmoons that i wanted SOOO bad! one was an orange butterfly halfmoon with blue on the end of the fins. The second was like a greenish body and a reddish fins... sounds ugly, but he was actually shiny! like he sparkled! he was GORGEOUS, but my mom wouldn't let me, and i started crying in the store...lol, emotional day. I really really really wanted him. And fell in love with my first little girl to a few days later... :-( didn't get any of them :-(


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww that sucks!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you couldn't get any of them. They sound beautiful.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

There was 2 of the orange/blue butterfly ones, they looked a little... like unhealthy water conditions, but no fin rot, no swim bladder, clean tank, and all.I was surprised how well they looked!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet the orange ones were pretty.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

:-( I really really really wanted one! they were gorgeous! Actually i would have probably gotten the reddish green one... Its really hard to explain. It was black with kinda a green shimmer on the body and really shiny gorgeous fins... I really wish i could have gotten pics to show you guys! you would have fallen in love as well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They sound so pretty! I go in Petsmart and see a few that I'd like to take home too and I always feel sad that I can't.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Petsmart bettas are like 3 times bigger than petco bettas, I felt so bad when I say this one giant boy that was so big he couldn't move in his cup!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Petco bettas are probably younger.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

The Petsmart ones here aren't like tiny, but..eh i would say about the same size, just smaller bowl. Petco has bettas (male) from about |------------------| (SUrimi is just a little bigger) and the bigger ones is about |--------------------------------------------------------| (about sushi's size, and a little bigger than the halfmoon i wanted)

and the females from about |-------------| to |---------------------|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just used my measuring tape. The big ones are about 4 1/2 inches long?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, ok maybe that is a little bigger than i mean... But i kinda was including the fins...

Sorry i am winging it and have been up since 5 am

maybe the body is about |--------------------------------------|...? little bigger...lol, they vary...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Were some of them those king bettas I've been hearing about?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They don't sell king bettas at my petco or petsmart, but idk they are all different! Isn't it wierd how almost every thread on the betta part of this forum gets completly off topic within about a day? lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah. lol We're so bad! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

well my tank finally got here. only took a week and a half to travel across the state LOL. my mom just called and said it arrived,so after work i gonna check it out! i hope its in good condition.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so too! Good luck with it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks! ill get piccies once set up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

i checked out the tank and looks good! no cracks,scratches,or anything so im happy. i had to go out to get fresh veggies for my furries but when i get home i gonna set it up! i have to get more stones for the bottom....the lid color is pretty lol. ya will see soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see it! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Same! Waiting for pics!  (As Always)


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well poo...its a bit too wide where it curves...it hangs over the sink edge...i just know thatll go crashing in the night...I may just have to have move him,to where i dunno! I gotta see where i can unplug something...or two somethings haha...argh.... 

and then fill his old one with another female betta...haha..evil plans begin...

hmm i may have a plan!! But Im not gonna do it tonight lol....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well thats a bummer! Hope you find a place for it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah it really is lol...but Im thinking I could put his tank on the shelf below Bella. Just have to move the stuff sitting there. I also could just move Morado to Bellas tank and vice versa...that makes me feel bad haha(since his is smaller,but she is smaller..hmmm)...these bettas sure can play on your pysche lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Yeah, they can. I'm trying to get to PetSmart to get another betta. I need to wait for the weather to warm up and for it to not be raining. I don't want to carry a fish home in the rain. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooh. Female or male? My petsmart had some crowntails so pretty! Once i move Morado I will look for another hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a female this time. If I can get someone to take me to Feeders Supply, I'd like to look for a halfmoon. Sometimes they have them. Otherwise, it's back to Petsmart. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh okay cool. I think I want another female too. If i find a healthy and good looking one. Well good luck!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo, can't wait to hear what you get! halfmoons are so pretty! I haven't ever had one tho.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a chance to go today to look for a halfmoon but I was busy so didn't get to go. Maybe next week. I'm still planning on getting a female.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, hopefully soon! I'm secretly hoping my parentd got me a betta for easter, but doubt it!


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

heres a pic of kokobe's home when he wasn't bought yet..i bought him three dyas ago..he's doin fine.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

here's his home when i didnt buy him yet.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

nice! you know you can make your own thread to post your pics though. 

so anyways. morado is now upgraded! his tank is on the shelf below bellas. now i have an empty tank in my bathroom....perhaps i will get another female! LOL. well im tired and way past bedtime...good night!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure that tank won't stay empty for long. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm...nope it wont! I am going to the lfs after work for a new test kit,so of course I am gonna look hehe. I hope they have some different colors...always seem to have red and white....I'll let you know!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still looking for another one to replace the one that died. I looked at this one place and they had like 3 veiltail bettas and that was it! A friend of mine is coming next week and we'll go "fishing". lol I'm anxious to get another one.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooh that sounds like fun! Good luck. I hope they have some other colors...I kinda want all my bettas to be different colors lol..a rainbow of bettas!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

That does sound like fun!!
I'm waiting until I can get a greeeen betta before I get anymore! And I'm with you fishy, I love having all different colored bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its nice to have all different colors. I wouldn't mind having a pretty red one like the one Kim used to have.But I like green, too.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

I almost got a real pretty red crowntail the other day, but I didn't. I didn't have anything ready for him :/


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

No piccies of Morados tank yet...I will work on it!!! But.....I did get a pretty female today!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, what color is she? Of course, we want pics! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I posted in the pic forum.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh and i checked on Morado. When i first moved him,his face was all white from stress and for the longest time he kept his tail fin curled. Well now that he is in a bigger tank,his tail uncurled and his face colors are back to normal. Yay! glad i made him happy. I also got him a shipwreck decoration. I think he will like it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds nice!


----------

